# Schrifteffekte für Video



## xdave78 (11. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit Community,

heute mal wieder was "schwieriges" zum Nachdenken.

Also ich möchte gerne für künftige Filmchen eine Art "Intro" mit unserem Gildenlogo machen.
Damals bei AoC ist mir das ausgesprochen gut gelungen wie ich finde, aber jetzt komm ich nicht so recht weiter.
Den Schriftzug der Gilde findet ihr in meiner Signatur. Wenn ihr die Schrift anseht, dann ist diese unten "aufgebröselt".

Ich würde es in dem Intro (soll wirklich nur 2-3 Sekunden lang sein) gerne so haben, dass der Schriftzug von unten nach oben aus "Partikeln" aufgebaut wird oder - falls das einfacher ist, dass der Schriftzug nach sich nach unten in Partikel auflöst...so wie in einer Sanduhr. Ich hoffe ich habe meine Vorstellung etwas verdeutlicht. Ich vermute mal mit meinem Vegas komm ich da nicht sehr weit...Cinema4D? Kann das jmd?

Nun hoffe ich, dass mir jemand sagen kann womit ich einen solchen Effekt erstellen könnte bzw wie ihr ihn realisieren würdet.
Ich denke derweil nochmal intesiv nach, hoffe jedoch auf etwas Input 

MfG Dave


----------



## Raema (13. Juni 2012)

Ich denke für solche Effekte wäre Adobe After Effects ganz gut geeignet, siehe dieses Video z.B.
http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorial/shatterize/

Allerdings kostet das Programm ne Menge (außer du nimmst die Trial Version und baust dir das ding in 30 Tagen, was ja theoretisch machbar sein sollte).

Mit etwas mehr Einarbeitungszeit wäre das ganze aber auch beispielsweise in Blender machbar, was kostenlos ist.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Juni 2012)

Ja dachte ich mir schon dass es irgendwie sowas werden muss. Naja gut mal gucken ob ich das hinbekommen kann, ansonsten muss ich mir überlegen wie ich mit meinem Vegas was zaubere. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ulri34 (28. Juni 2012)

Raema schrieb:


> Ich denke für solche Effekte wäre Adobe After Effects ganz gut geeignet, siehe dieses Video z.B.
> http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorial/shatterize/
> 
> Allerdings kostet das Programm ne Menge (außer du nimmst die Trial Version und baust dir das ding in 30 Tagen, was ja theoretisch machbar sein sollte).
> ...



Das ist ja ein super nices Programm! Das hole ich mir auch!


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Juli 2012)

Du meinst so etwas wie in diesem Intro? 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVvMp9sWMf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Motion 5, kostet 40Euro. Aber nur auf Mac erhältlich.


----------

